# 5 month old Seven



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

I post a fair bit with questions, but haven't posted any good pictures. I decided today was the day for it. Seven is 5 months, and came from a shelter. She was labeled as a Rotti/GSD mix. She weighs around 43 pounds. I think she looks a little thick around the middle - maybe that's the rotti, if there really is any in her. The pictures were taken today while playing with the flirt pole and a few minutes after.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

She's a nice looking dog! Our older mutt was also labeled a GSD/rottie mix. Her coat looks very much like your girls, complete with a more 'thick in the middle' look!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She's adorable, and looks purebred but her eyes are slightly larger/rounder than typical GSDs I see?
She's a beauty


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

We really did luck out with her. I'm sure we'll have our fair share of issues in the future, but for now she's been a dream. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What a pretty girl


----------

